# pregnant again after 3 miscarriages



## exhale

Hi all!
I am currently PETRIFIED to even state that I am pregnant again. Very wanted but very scared. EVERYTHING that I feel makes me think that things are ending now. Paranoid, freaked out, moody and just ... aaaaahhhh!!!

Since October of last year, I have had 3 miscarriages. 12 weeks in december. 4 weeks in feb and 4 weeks in march. AGAIN we are pregnant. Found out that I have a positive ana and sightly elevated ptt. Am on asprin and progesterone. Even though the doc says everything looks good, I am scared to death to even THINK that I am pregnant. I am afraid that if I believe it, all will end horribly. 

Getting pregnant is one thing. But losing them month after month is heartbreaking. I am not sure if I can accept that I am. But I want too...


----------



## Tashx

I haven't been through this myself so I probably won't be much help, but I know SO many women who have miscarried more than once before having a healthy full-term baby.

My mum miscarried 3 times before falling pregnant with my little brother 19 years ago (two at 12 weeks and one at 13 weeks). She said she had almost given up hope of ever having another baby, but she did and he was born weighing 10lb 1oz and perfectly healthy!

There will always be that fear, but don't give up hope.


----------



## exhale

Thankyou so much. Not really sure what to think right now. The fear is pretty big. I will try and focus on the positive, but it is really hard.


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Hi hun!:hugs: I know exactly how you feel. I feel the same way. I had 2 m/cs last year and now preg. again. I am happy to say that my DD has made it to 21 weeks and it doing so amazing. At the moment she is trying to kick a hole in my belly. And I LOVE it! I have paniced every day since our BFP in January. I have raced to the doctor numerous times to check and make sure baby is still alive. I checked my temp about 20 times a day. I can't say that I don't panic anymore, because I do. But, I have calmed down a little. I stopped checking my temp and don't go to the doctor unless I have an appointment. It takes time and you will get there. I hope you can enjoy your pregnancy and I pray for a healthy baby for you, and me.:baby::flower:


----------



## exhale

Thank you. :) I am sorry for your losses. It is really hard. And congrats!! I check my temp a ton of times through the day. And I am super sensitive to ANY change. Haven't been to the doctors "extra' times yet. Last time they told me it was too early to do anything if I were to start to miscarry. Still to early this time too. Yikes. Just ending 5th week today. Beginning 6th week. 

Am so happy to hear that you are 21 weeks. :) And that you are feeling the baby move. What an amazing feeling <3


----------



## Bumblebeee3

Hi Exhale. I completely know how you feel, I have also had 3 m/c- one last nov, one in December (putting up the Xmas tree!) and one in feb. I can't even say the words p**** and only wear light coloured underwear. I'm have an appt at the epu on wed thankfully, if you haven't already I would ask your gp for one. I'm also taking aspirin. Sending positive thoughts to u x


----------



## melfy77

I know the feeling:hugs: I've had two miscarriages. The first one at 5 weeks in december, the other at 7 weeks beginning of april. This morning I found out I am pg again. I will ring my doc monday morning and ask for progesterone and blood thinners. I am praying for this one to make it.


----------



## Bumblebeee3

Just seen pink cm (sorry tmi!) but as haven't told anyone yet, feel I can only say here. Thought I've been having some cramping- long night ahead. Good luck to you all ladies and hang on little rainbow babies!


----------



## exhale

Thanks for your story and I am sorry for your losses. It is extremely confusing, scary and frustrating. I am at 8 weeks 4 days now. The sono measured 4 days ahead. Saw the heart beat at 140 at 7 weeks 6 days. Still, every twinge, burning cramp and strange feeling freaks me out. I am TRYING to relax. But my work and two boys dont really give me that option. Praying for you!!



Pink Sunshine said:


> Hi hun!:hugs: I know exactly how you feel. I feel the same way. I had 2 m/cs last year and now preg. again. I am happy to say that my DD has made it to 21 weeks and it doing so amazing. At the moment she is trying to kick a hole in my belly. And I LOVE it! I have paniced every day since our BFP in January. I have raced to the doctor numerous times to check and make sure baby is still alive. I checked my temp about 20 times a day. I can't say that I don't panic anymore, because I do. But, I have calmed down a little. I stopped checking my temp and don't go to the doctor unless I have an appointment. It takes time and you will get there. I hope you can enjoy your pregnancy and I pray for a healthy baby for you, and me.:baby::flower:


----------



## exhale

Bumblebee, 
Not tmi with me anyway!:flower: Praying everything is well with you.


Bumblebeee3 said:


> Just seen pink cm (sorry tmi!) but as haven't told anyone yet, feel I can only say here. Thought I've been having some cramping- long night ahead. Good luck to you all ladies and hang on little rainbow babies!


----------



## cathemily

Hi ladies

Just wanted to send my support to us all, it seems we all know what its like to be so scared to even breathe...

I have had 3 miscarriages, 1 a MMC at 13 weeks, and the other 2 at 5 weeks, luckily I had been referred by my GP already and when I got a faint positive this week had an appointment that day. They have put me on 800mg of progesterone/ day and hoping that that will help somehow, I will keep you posted, only 4 weeks at the mo.

I feel like I can get on with anything at all, work, life , sleep, just frozen waiting....scared to breathe...too horrible for us all, anyone got any tips on how to try to live life whilst waiting?


----------



## Lucky4

I am also pregnant after 3mc- struggling tonight with every twinge. I did a preg test last night again which was really strong so that helped, at least for yesterday! Good luck girls- this us tough:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebeee3

Thanks For your support ladies. Sorry, I haven't been on for a week have been v nervous- ive been having bad cramps. Went for a scan and it's turns out I have follicle cysts which are causing the cramps, apparently they're not uncommon so could be the same for others?
Anyway, so far so good and I'm just taking everyday at a time.. Can't wait to get to the Doppler stage, think I'll be plugged in permanently!
Hang in there rainbow babies x


----------



## Patsy

Hi Ladies, 

I'm right here with you all. 6w3d pregnant with my first after 3 losses in the past year. Panicking over everything! Was quite crampy for a week so worried about that, then worried when the cramping died down. 

Had two and a half days of really bad all day sickness earlier this week then when it stopped midway through the third day I was convinced everything was over. I woke up feeling amazing yesterday morning, full of energy, no sickness or fuzzy head, and instead of enjoying the respite I spent the day feeling super depressed and waiting for the bleeding to begin. Last night and this morning the sickness is back with a vengeance and I am feeling rather foolish, very ill but completely overjoyed! I am determined that next time I get a 'day off' I will enjoy it. 

Scan on Friday, which couldn't come quick enough, as of course I am worried about the possibility of an ectopic. I only have one ovary and tube so this would be a complete disaster for me.

So far so good, cross fingers, but it's going to be a looooooong 7 and a half months. My heart goes out to everyone else who is going throught the same stress and worry. May it all be worth it for us in the end. xxx


----------



## makingtime81

Hi ladies,

I hope you all have had successful pregnancies! I know this is an old post but looking for some support and hope.
I am currently pregnant for the 4th time after 3 losses. No live children and every test under the sun done. Apparently we have "bad luck." I feel like maybe my slightly late ovulation is making my eggs bad but my doc said no...
My MC's: 1st was trisomy 18, saw blighted ovum at 8 weeks and D&C and 9 weeks. Second was natural MC at 6 weeks. Last we discovered a severe cystic hygroma which was septated at 12 week scan. Baby also had Turners. Cystic Hygroma kept growing and fluid was all over the entire baby. D&C at 16 weeks (most awful thing I have ever experienced, heart crushing to say the least). Now we are pregnant again and I am terrified. I am around 9 weeks and have seen the heartbeat twice but am so worried. We also saw the heartbeat more than once last time. 
Hoping for some success stories. 
Sending lots of positive baby thoughts!


----------



## dairymomma

I know it's so hard to stay positive when you've had a history of losses (especially when they are as heartbreaking as yours sound like) but hang in there and try to relax. I had 3 consecutive losses before I had my son and since then, I've had my daughter but also 5 more losses (including a 14 week loss this past July). Even with this current pregnancy, I've had scare after scare in the early weeks due to bleeding and cramping. But here I am now, just days away from the halfway point, and baby is moving around & all is well. So take it easy and just breathe. It's hard to be positive when your experiences have been so negative but as long as there is hope, there is something to hang onto. We've all been there so feel free to vent or weep or rage or anything here. We totally understand.


----------



## Radiance

So happy to see this post!!! I've been feeling like the only one. I recently found out I'm pregnant after losing 5 babies in a row. My first loss was my son Elijah and he was an early stillbirth- 20+1, Hope was our second at 9+1 and the triplets were estimested 6/7 weeks. After Elijah, my OB did a lot of testing and everything came back normal. I am currently 6 weeks pregnant and have had no scans or hCG blood test. My first scan is March 6th. Trying to relax as much as I can!! 

Are you doing genetic blood screening makingtime81? 

Glad to see a success story dairymomma! Sorry for both your losses.


----------



## melfy77

I also replied to this post in may 2012 after finding out I was pg again after 2 back to back miscarriages...well that little bean turned into my wonderful 12 months old daughter:) Even better, I got pg when she was only 3 months old and gave birth to another little girl 6 weeks ago :)


----------



## makingtime81

Thank you for the replies! It makes me feel hopeful and brings tears to my eyes! I am so sorry for everyone's losses. I know first hand how heartbreaking they are:( 
I am 10.5 weeks and having an ultrasound now along with this cool new non evasive testing tomorrow so hopefully all goes well. 
If that comes back clear and the 12 week nuchal scan is good we will not get a CVS or amnio. If either are not good we will. Really hoping all is well. I want to be a mommy so badly!

My husband and I have had every test under the sun done and everything has come back normal. Doctors chalked it up to bad luck. Hoping we get some good luck this time.

sending happy positive thoughts everyone's way!


----------



## makingtime81

So happy for you! Congrats!!!


----------



## hopein2014

Radiance said:


> So happy to see this post!!! I've been feeling like the only one. I recently found out I'm pregnant after losing 5 babies in a row. My first loss was my son Elijah and he was an early stillbirth- 20+1, Hope was our second at 9+1 and the triplets were estimested 6/7 weeks. After Elijah, my OB did a lot of testing and everything came back normal. I am currently 6 weeks pregnant and have had no scans or hCG blood test. My first scan is March 6th. Trying to relax as much as I can!!
> 
> Are you doing genetic blood screening makingtime81?
> 
> Glad to see a success story dairymomma! Sorry for both your losses.

Radiance, I am pregnant after losing 3 babies in a row and am tentatively due the same day as you, 10/17. Hopefully we get to bring home these rainbows


----------

